# Mount cloud storage locally



## nickednamed (Jun 23, 2013)

There are a few cloud storage clients for Linux, but I haven't found any for FreeBSD. So my question is: Is there any cloud storage service which would allow me to mount the storage space locally without using Linux or Windows programs?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 23, 2013)

How do they do it on Linux?  FUSE?


----------



## nickednamed (Jun 24, 2013)

After some poking around the web and the ports tree, I've found a few applications which may fit the bill. I will update this post if I find more.

Below I have written the on-line cloud storage service, and the application connected to it:

- Amazon s3 - sysutils/fusefs-s3fs - mount locally
- Google Drive - net/grive - sync tool, not local mounting
- OwnCloud - net/owncloud-csync - syncing tool
- WebDAV-based storage - sysutils/fusefs-wdfs - locally mounted
- WebDAV-based storage - www/cadaver - more like an FTP client
- Amazon s3 = net/py-s3cmd - Another local client.


Or you could make your own encrypted, open-source dropbox, using net/unison-nox11 and sysutils/fusefs-encfs and this guide.


Also found the following, but I believe they are not yet available for FreeBSD:

- GoogleDrive - http://gdfuse.forge.ocamlcore.org/
- WebDAV based storage -davfs2]
- Google Drive - Insync
- Box.com - boxfs FUSE filesystem
- Box.com WebDAV via Nautilus
- Amazon s3 - s3fs-c
- Amazon s3 - Panic - Transmit

These last ones are not really locally mounted cloud storage, but they seem to be useful for file / device synchronisation:

BitTorrent Sync. Downloads here (i386) and here (x64).
git-annex
lsyncd
Unison - net/unison-nox11, or net/unison
Tarsnap - a paid backup service that looks pretty sweet.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 16, 2013)

One more to add is Camlistore, an open source alternative to cloud storage services like Google Drive.

Last release notes 0.3, codename "Glebe":

eight new contributors
read/write FUSE support
publishing handler supports serving zip files of contents
start of OS X status bar/launcher
better SQLite3 detection
start of the portable "devcam" tool, removing dependencies on the shell and Perl to build and test.
UI tweaks and additions
bug fixes
update PostgreSQL driver
fix compilation on FreeBSD
more developer docs


----------



## cuq (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi all, net/grive  from ports does not work now. I found a fork https://github.com/vitalif/grive2 that does the job.
hope this help
cheers


----------



## cuq (Apr 5, 2016)

cuq said:


> Hi all, net/grive  from ports does not work now. I found a fork https://github.com/vitalif/grive2 that does the job.
> hope this help
> cheers


Saddly `grive2` isn't  working anymore. I had no time to debug what is going on, but after the initial sync (worked great, all files were synced) it stopped working.


----------



## Blackknight (Apr 12, 2016)

rsync.net can be mounted over sshfs(1).


----------



## ericbsd (Aug 28, 2016)

If you download https://github.com/vitalif/grive2 0.5 and follow README.md it would be installed perfectly no problem.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 28, 2016)

ericturgeon said:


> If you download https://github.com/vitalif/grive2 0.5 and follow README.md it would be installed perfectly no problem.



net/grive2 port is coming:

https://reviews.freebsd.org/D7675

Please, test it and give some feedback.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 12, 2017)

*Remote access, local mount points*

If I host a Nextcloud instance at home, then for remote access am I more likely to find things reliable and consistent *with SMB/CIFS, or with WebDAV?*

All things considered, I assume that WebDAV will be preferred but I'd like to hear from anyone who has prior experience with *mount-based* approaches to files served by Nextcloud (or ownCloud).

If it helps:

I have 'Fibre Large' broadband from TalkTalk

my preferred file managers are shown in post 4 under _KDE4 Mounting network shares and accessing them from apps_ – tl;dr questioning whether Dolphin causes some applications to behave strangely with SMB (relatively late sync-like behaviour, instead of timely saves to the file server).
*Sync*

deskutils/owncloudclient – an accepted solution at Sync client for FreeBSD? - support - Nextcloud community

*Related*

Accessing Nextcloud Files Using WebDAV — Nextcloud 9 User Manual 9 documentation

On GitHub for nextcloud/server:

External Storage CIFS/SMB 0Byte (mount SMB2) · Issue #268 · nextcloud/server involving Samba 4

Feature Request - directly mount external storage as home directory · Issue #3343 · nextcloud/server – interesting, but not amongst my requirements
open issues for CIFS, SMB and WebDAV.
www/nextcloud
www/owncloud


----------

